# Workout buddy - London ON?



## 10yfaith (13 Jun 2017)

Hey,

Looking for anyone to do some workout with and get in shape with for the military here in London Ontario!

I'm still going to be a year or so until I join due to not meeting certain requirements as of now.

Feel free to message me!


----------



## Jelly_Bean (27 Aug 2018)

Still looking for a workout buddy?


----------



## Trappbucklez (21 Nov 2018)

If you still need a workout buddy i would be happy to oblige, i'm a newbie at Wolseley and need to start beasting in PT.


----------

